# Teddy Bear cut



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Our Ruby (5 months) is looking pretty cute with her new hair cut.

P.S. We attached the antler to the chair leg with some hemp rope because we got tired of losing antlers under the furniture.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruby is cute as a bug!!! Just darling.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I like his new cut! He's so cute!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Eveningpiper said:


> P.S. We attached the antler to the chair leg with some hemp rope because we got tired of losing antlers under the furniture.


ound: ound: ound: Way tu go amiga Ruby. Unner sofa is good place tu hide! :behindsofa: Win antler gone, yu can shred de rope! >

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh, she looks so cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ruby you little heart breaker you.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sooo adorable!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the haircut!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

too cute!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Adorable! And such pretty coloring.

Sheldon's favorite game is 'toss toy under the sofa and make Mom dig it out'. I swear he's doing t on purpose.


----------

